# Left over beans



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

What do you guys do when you have some left over beans of different types but not enough to do a single roast, do you mix them up,

ie Brazilian Bourbon and Cuban Turquino, or wait till you have more of the same bean.

Thanks.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

i generally have a few left each bag so just mix them with a few from the next coffee whatever it maybe,cant bear to throw them,lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mix them up......sometimes it works, sometimes it does not!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Ditto, always mix them up in a drink for me, I don't give them to anybody else.

Steve.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm, i've never actually had an odd number of greens... Mixed would be worth a try though if they're not vastly differing beans.


----------

